# Chael Sonnen Admits Taking Banned Substance, Faces One-Year Suspension



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael Sonnen has been suspended one-year and fined $2,500 by the California State Athletic Commission after testing positive for high testosterone levels following his loss to middleweight champ Anderson Silva at UFC 117 on Aug. 7.

News of Sonnen’s failed drug test first broke on Sunday.

Sonnen can file an appeal within 30-days, but reportedly admitted to taking a banned substance while being tested.

“He only indicated that he was taking it but he never indicated why,” CSAC executive director George Dodd told SI.com. “[Sonnen] just let me know he was taking [something] and that’s when I called over an inspector to get it documented. But when you do take it you still have to show a medical reason.”

Sonnen was slated to get an immediate rematch with Silva early next year after dominating Silva before being submitted in the final round, but that title shot will now go to the winner of UFC 122′s Vitor Belfort vs. Yushin Okami.
http://mmafrenzy.com/16017/chael-sonnen-admits-taking-banned-substance-faces-one-year-suspension/


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Man Cheated and still could not beat an injured Anderson Silva. War Silva!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This couldn't go in the Chael Sonnen PED thread, why?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Frankly I'm surprised he admitted it, he has such a track record of denying the obvious.

Enjoy your year off Sonnen. A year off when you are in the prime of your career might be enough to shuffle you back off into obscurity.ray01:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This couldn't go in the Chael Sonnen PED thread, why?


cause it gets lost and this is a independent topic that can be discussed.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

"...admitted to taking a banned substance while being tested"
What does that mean? While peeing in the cup, he admitted it?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> cause it gets lost and this is a independent topic that can be discussed.


How would it get lost? I think it would only provide direction to a thread dedicated entirely to this issue. We don't really need a second. And I might have taken it seriously and responded had you not followed it up with a juvenile 'WAR SILVA' post. I think I'll just stick to the other thread, thanks. This one reeked of bias from the get-go. You're already putting the man on the cross, so what is there to discuss?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

This sucks I was hoping it was a mistake or something and he wouldn't be suspended......oh well.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I just don't get the pure glee of some of the haters here. I thought we were supposed to be fight fans, some of you take this stuff way too personally. I am extremely disappointed that the MW division goes back to the way it was a year ago, is Silva good? Obviously. Is it fun to watch him fight guys like Maia or Leites? God no. Sonnen shouldn't have cheated, but damn I do no want to see the Marquardt rematch. Be careful what you wish for, enjoy people booing the main event because I am not paying for any more Silva fights unless he's fighting a wrestler. This forum is moving away from fight fans and leaning towards pure fanboyism/nuthugging.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Incredibly stupid. He knows he's going to be tested and is stupid enough to keep using them rather than cycling off.

Ironically, Dana pays him so little to fight, he'll probably make more money since he can now devote himself full time to closing real estate deals.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How would it get lost? I think it would only provide direction to a thread dedicated entirely to this issue. We don't really need a second. And I might have taken it seriously and responded had you not followed it up with a juvenile 'WAR SILVA' post. I think I'll just stick to the other thread, thanks. This one reeked of bias from the get-go. You're already putting the man on the cross, so what is there to discuss?


I have supported Anderson Silva since the fight with sonnen was announce. Hell i'm just overall excited that the sonnen performance can be explained. Hell what happen to when people posted war sonnen?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

...on the plus side, we get a year break from sonnens antics XD

like rabakill just said though, kinda bad for the mw division


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I know the douche will be back, but at the very least i expect him to shut up after the suspension. It would make me crazy have to hear the same crap from this guy after knowing that he´s a pu**y and a cheater.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I have supported Anderson Silva since the fight with sonnen was announce. Hell i'm just overall excited that the sonnen performance can be explained. Hell what happen to when people posted war sonnen?


This is what I mean, how in the hell can you be happy? This makes Anderson Silva look worse by association, it makes the MW division worse and it hurts the UFC ppv's altogether. Are you crazy or does your love of Anderson Silva really supercede any respect for mma or the UFC?


----------



## Solarkhan (Sep 13, 2010)

I am shocked by all of this. I am also disappointed in Chael. I hopoe he can come back and possibly redeem himself in the eyes of many. I cannot imagine the shame and embarrassment he must be feeling right now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> This is what I mean, how in the hell can you be happy? This makes Anderson Silva look worse by association, it makes the MW division worse and it hurts the UFC ppv's altogether. Are you crazy or does your love of Anderson Silva really supercede any respect for mma or the UFC?


First of all anyone who is in mma should have respect for the sport and not do any illegal substance in the first place. Secondly the MW has been garbage since AS won the belt. I'm tired of garbage fights and have been waiting for Dana to put on Gsp vs As. Of course i'm happy ur getting mad at me for being happy, come on man Chael Sonnen has a big ass mouth. He dissed lance armstrong for roids. U would be laughing to if u understand the irony in that.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

So, apparently he admitted beforehand that he might fail a drug test. 
Unless he has a medical reason, why would he admit that. Maybe he has really lost his marbles!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

rabakill said:


> I just don't get the pure glee of some of the haters here. I thought we were supposed to be fight fans, some of you take this stuff way too personally. I am extremely disappointed that the MW division goes back to the way it was a year ago, is Silva good? Obviously. Is it fun to watch him fight guys like Maia or Leites? God no. Sonnen shouldn't have cheated, but damn I do no want to see the Marquardt rematch. Be careful what you wish for, enjoy people booing the main event because *I am not paying for any more Silva fights unless he's fighting a wrestler*. This forum is moving away from fight fans and leaning towards pure fanboyism/nuthugging.


Why would you want to see the best striker in MMA on his back for 5 rounds?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

footodors said:


> So, apparently he admitted beforehand that he might fail a drug test.
> Unless he has a medical reason, why would he admit that. Maybe he has really lost his marbles!


Nothing makes sense is the NSAC losing its collective minds? I don't understand they say the sent Sonnen a letter Friday and then announce it on Saturday and comment he has yet to respond (no shit he probably read about it before he received anything) then they say he failed due to natural testosterone then they said it wasn't natural. Now they are saying Sonnen told them ahead of time he took something he shouldn't have. I just don't understand what the hell is going on with them, why don't they all quit talking to the media figure there shit out and then give a press release instead of amateur hour the way this has been handled.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

footodors said:


> So, apparently he admitted beforehand that he might fail a drug test.
> Unless he has a medical reason, why would he admit that. Maybe he has really lost his marbles!


possibly hoping for leniency in the case that he does test positive. sort of like going to your mom and admitting you did something wrong before she notices... you hope that your glint of honesty will buy you some brownie points.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Lance Armstrong is laughing his other nut off right now.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nothing makes sense is the NSAC losing its collective minds? I don't understand they say the sent Sonnen a letter Friday and then announce it on Saturday and comment he has yet to respond (no shit he probably read about it before he received anything) then they say he failed due to natural testosterone then they said it wasn't natural. Now they are saying Sonnen told them ahead of time he took something he shouldn't have. I just don't understand what the hell is going on with them, why don't they all quit talking to the media figure there shit out and then give a press release instead of amateur hour the way this has been handled.


PSSSSTTTTTT..... 

You are mad at the wrong people! NSAC has 0 to do with any of this!

The fight happened in California!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> PSSSSTTTTTT.....
> 
> You are mad at the wrong people! NSAC has 0 to do with any of this!
> 
> The fight happened in California!


I think the testing happen in California.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I think the testing happen in California.


And so did the fight! NSAC has nothing to do with this case!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> And so did the fight! NSAC has nothing to do with this case!


He obviously just mistyped, the rest of his post is still relevant.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

footodors said:


> "...admitted to taking a banned substance while being tested"
> What does that mean? While peeing in the cup, he admitted it?




So far it has only been announced that he tested positive for a PED. 

That can happen for taking the wrong kind of sudafed under WADA rules.

Steroids are also routinely prescribed to athletes and non-athletes recovering from certain injuries.

Until I hear what he actually tested positive for I can only speculate; but if Sonnen disclosed what he was taking during the testing procedure it probably isn't stanozolol or HGH.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

zarny said:


> So far it has only been announced that he tested positive for a PED.
> 
> That can happen for taking the wrong kind of sudafed under WADA rules.
> 
> ...


Nope, the commission confirmed it was a steroid and that the failed test included unnaturally high testosterone levels. They still haven't said which steroid specifically.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

well id still like to see vitor/okami vs anderson


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

What a shame, I'll be interested to see what happens in his career from this point and also very interested in hearing some comments direct from Sonnen's mouth.

I like Sonnen so I hope he takes the Leben path and comes back from the suspension even stronger and 'clean'.

He is one of my fav fighters so its disappointing from a fans perspective, but hopefully this isn't the end for Sonnen because I'd still watch him fight anybody in the world.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

man to me this only solidfies anderson's legacy and ends this dumb wwe political driven non sensical talk from chael. i really dont think will hear him shit talk again. Which makes me happy cause i dont think its what the sport needed. I do think anderson needed that beating though, but now to know he cheated and anderson had cracked ribs imo makes him the greatest mma fighter of all time.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Chale is loud mouth nobody...


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow. All that smack talk, what a shame.

Biggest insult that seems to hit home for me;

"Anderson Silva is a fraud"

This guy has lost all credibility in my mind. Makes me wonder if he's been doing it for a long time and just messed up this time when trying to cycle it out of his system. Of course I have no proof of this but seems wierd for a guy to cheat like this, just once.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I wanna know what drug he took as well. He needs to learn how to take drugs with the best of them, I won't name names.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm kind of pissed off that they even let the fight happen. He admitted it before the fight happened. That, to me, is about the same as a fighter telling the ref before the fight starts, "Hey, I'm going to grab the fence, kick him the in the groin, and eye poke him on purpose during this fight." 

The only argument for letting the fight continue after this information came to light is greed. 

P.s. what a complete tool. Didn't he call A. Silva and Lance armstrong cheaters? doucher.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm kind of pissed off that they even let the fight happen. He admitted it before the fight happened. That, to me, is about the same as a fighter telling the ref before the fight starts, "Hey, I'm going to grab the fence, kick him the in the groin, and eye poke him on purpose during this fight."
> 
> The only argument for letting the fight continue after this information came to light is greed.


There still are few details about what he actually said to the commission. If he said "I did steroids leading up to this fight and am going to piss hot" it wouldn't make much sense to let the fight continue. If he said "I'm worried that I might test positive because of a questionable supplement I took, but I don't know for sure- I'm just concerned so I'm giving you some advance warning" that's a different story. In the latter case I can see why they would say "Well, go ahead and fight, and let's see how the test turns out."


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man Chael is such a loud mouth, y the hell has he chose to be silent at this time. Hell this attention whore needs to grab the spotlight cause its shining heavily on him right now.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Its only Monday, I sure we will hear something soon enough.


----------



## Allucard (Aug 29, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I just don't get the pure glee of some of the haters here. I thought we were supposed to be fight fans, some of you take this stuff way too personally. I am extremely disappointed that the MW division goes back to the way it was a year ago, is Silva good? Obviously. Is it fun to watch him fight guys like Maia or Leites? God no. Sonnen shouldn't have cheated, but damn I do no want to see the Marquardt rematch. Be careful what you wish for, enjoy people booing the main event because I am not paying for any more Silva fights unless he's fighting a wrestler. This forum is moving away from fight fans and leaning towards pure fanboyism/nuthugging.


In other words: Silva winning by technical brilliance? Hell no... 

Steroid supported dry humping? Heall yeah! 

You go.... troll. I mean, how racist can you be? LOL


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael was a joke before, while he ran his mouth. He is even more of a joke for acting like he is an honest hard working politician and calls others frauds and dopers. And then come to find out he is the fraud and doper. What a joke.

Sort of sad if you sit back and think about it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm kind of pissed off that they even let the fight happen. He admitted it before the fight happened. That, to me, is about the same as a fighter telling the ref before the fight starts, "Hey, I'm going to grab the fence, kick him the in the groin, and eye poke him on purpose during this fight."
> 
> The only argument for letting the fight continue after this information came to light is greed.
> 
> P.s. what a complete tool. Didn't he call A. Silva and Lance armstrong cheaters? doucher.


20,000 fans amped up, drunk, and $1000 in the hole after a paying for tickets, parking and hotel are NOT going to take kindly to a heavily hyped main event being canceled at the last minute, lol. 

There was nearly a riot even after almost 5 rounds of action.


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

UFC on VHS said:


> This sucks I was hoping it was a mistake or something and he wouldn't be suspended......oh well.


the fighter is suspended even if the commission does make a mistake...


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder what his grand excuse will be for this. It'll be interesting to see what all of the repercussions of this will be on Chaels career. Hopefully it goes down the crapper and we don't have to hear his nonsense anymore.


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

Allucard said:


> In other words: Silva winning by technical brilliance? Hell no...
> 
> Steroid supported dry humping? Heall yeah!
> 
> You go.... troll. I mean, how racist can you be? LOL


racist? 
if your argument is so weak that you have to claim racism I'm thinking you are either blind to what is in front of you or not very bright
either way weak arguments come from weak minds so try to counter points instead of call names....you are an adult right?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm hoping chael throws a curve ball in there.

"Yeah I took them and It's not a big deal, I want to win. Everyone juices, so what's wrong with juicing and people knowing about it? I don't need to hide anything from my fans, that's why I didn't detox, that's why I juiced like everyone else does, but didn't cover my tracks, I'm better than that. I don't know how fighters can live with themselves hiding behind drug tests, everyone juices."

That would be awesome!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Allucard said:


> In other words: Silva winning by technical brilliance? Hell no...
> 
> Steroid supported dry humping? Heall yeah!
> 
> You go.... troll. I mean, how racist can you be? LOL


Are you kidding me... the comprehension of some people around here borders on kindergarten.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Off the subject, I just want to thank everyone...*

...Hey members- thx a lot for giving me those good reps. I hardly check them and I've gone to having spectactular ora, to being a jewel in the rough, to now I'm a nice guy. I guess I'm still an alright dude...:thumb02: I think the debates can get heated at times because we have a passion for this sport. I usually give compliments to posts that seem logical and make good points. I think it's time I start returning the good reps to those that have given them to me. I'm just a humble dude- crazy for this incredible sport......here's to everyone---:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Again, as per other thread, can't proove this, so take it as heresay, but apparently Sonnen was told by the UFC fighter/actor who he got his PEDs off, how to use them and get off them properly (timing the cycle correctly I assume), apparently Sonnen didn't implement the later! 

The man is a plain dumbazz!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Again, as per other thread, can't proove this, so take it as heresay, but apparently Sonnen was told by the UFC fighter/actor who he got his PEDs off, how to use them and get off them properly (timing the cycle correctly I assume), apparently Sonnen didn't implement the later!
> 
> The man is a plain dumbazz!


Why are you bothering to be coy? It's obvious who you are referring to. Even if you're worried that your source or someone down the line would get upset, when you make it this obvious they'll probably be upset anyway.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

> ...apparently Sonnen was told by the UFC fighter/actor who he got his PEDs off...


Quoting from "Dirty Harry": "I gots to know!"


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wondering when he's going to release an actual statement about this.

Btw. WTF has been with people posting about Chael getting steroids from Randy Couture.....Randy has never once even been suspect of steroid use...the closest he's been to it is when he fought Josh Barnett.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well all you guys can shit on chael as much as you want but that shows you are a crap fan for taking pleasure in a talented fighters bad mistake, with that said ill be snoring if okami vs. a.silva i just hope now dana gets hector after his next bellator fight


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> cause it gets lost and this is a independent topic that can be discussed.


Exactly. Personally I don't get this topic merging and it pisses me off.
Ok, I don't mind 31903813129 different topics about specific fights being merged with the official fight topic, but different articles from different sources talking about specific topic should not be merged into 1 topic UNLESS the mod edits them into the original post too. I can't even imagine how many interesting articles I have missed so far simply because they were merged with some topic with 10-50 pages and I didn't have time or motivation to dig trough all of those pages.
So shortly put; Merge "discussion topics" referring to same fight etc., but keep different articles in seperate topics so us who read only the articles don't need to dig trough dozens of pages for them. 

@ Sonnen - you broke my heart  All that smack talk followed by that sick performance, followed by Silva's miracle sub and the hyped up rematch.... all gone now thanks to your **** up! Go fight in japan with Barnett you ****.
I'll prolly forgive him eventually, but I am totally emo now knowing that the rematch wont happen now. 

*edit*


UFC_OWNS said:


> well all you guys can shit on chael as much as you want but that shows you are a crap fan for taking pleasure in a talented fighters bad mistake, with that said ill be snoring if okami vs. a.silva i just hope now dana gets hector after his next bellator fight


"Bad mistake"? If it was one of those situations where he had taken them unknowingly during/after a surgery it can be called a mistake, but if he took them knowingly hoping to not get busted its not a mistake. How raging at someone who shits on us by steroiding makes us "crap fans" exactly? Don't try to tell me you weren't pissed off at Barnett when he fubared the Fedor vs. Barnett fight?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Who stands a better chance against Silva at MW than Sonnen does?


.......


Sonnen's making himself into even more of a heel (shit I smoke weed, whatever) but damn this sucks. Sonnen IS the guy to beat Silva. Even at LHW I think Sonnen/Jones/Evans are the guys; if Silva runs to "superfights" because of this that will suck. This rematch is dead even 50-50 with Silva on his ass every round and Sonnen looking to not get submitted every round; that shit determines the best fighter. 

The thought of Chael not being able to take Silva down and hold him down without steroids is silly. The battle between these two is very technical; I hope something gives because I want to see these guys fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> Who stands a better chance against Silva at MW than Sonnen does?


Sonnen doesn´t stand a chance...
However the green Sonnen would destroy Silva! I say give Sonnen some green nukeroids! OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Sonnen can file an appeal within 30-days, *but reportedly admitted to taking a banned substance while being tested*.
> 
> “He only indicated that he was taking it but he never indicated why,” CSAC executive director George Dodd told SI.com.


That's comedy!
I believe testing is done after the fight, right?
Not hours...but maybe days. A week...2 weeks...3 weeks?!?!..something like that.
It's been 6 weeks since the fight! And 2 weeks ago Sonnen goes to an Q&A session anf goes all out?! With his poem for Anderson and making remarks about GSP, Brock, Wanderlei and others?!!
link: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/81618-chael-sonnen-again-lol.html
So, he admitted to cheating and after that he goes on a Q&A session, for all the world to hear, and restarts talking trash, knowing that the results of his test will eventually come out?!!
Either he has serious mental problems or something isn't right in this story.



Toxic said:


> I just don't understand what the hell is going on with them, why don't they all quit talking to the media figure there shit out and then give a press release instead of amateur hour the way this has been handled.


:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

limba said:


> That's comedy!
> I believe testing is done after the fight, right?
> Not hours...but maybe days. A week...2 weeks...3 weeks?!?!..something like that.
> It's been 6 weeks since the fight! And 2 weeks ago Sonnen goes to an Q&A session anf goes all out?! With his poem for Anderson and making remarks about GSP, Brock, Wanderlei and others?!!
> ...


He probably wasn't sure he'd get caught. I'm not sure how many times you've dodged drug tests but I've done it many times and it aint an exact science.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HexRei said:


> He probably wasn't sure he'd get caught. I'm not sure how many times you've dodged drug tests but I've done it many times and it aint an exact science.


No drug tests here. 
But if you put it that way, it raises 2 questions for me:
1. I am curious on when did he admit on taking the drugs? Before or after going on the Q&A?! If it's after, ok. If it's before the Q&A in wich he goes all out once again, that means he has some problems.
2. If he did it, thinking/hoping he won't get caught, that means he might have done in the past also and he didn't get caught. That's why he did it again, right?! (hypothetically speaking)

I am still waiting for Chael to release an official statement. I wanna hear his story.
I still like the guy , a shame he won't fight for at least one year though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> 2. If he did it, thinking/hoping he won't get caught, that means he might have done in the past also and he didn't get caught. That's why he did it again, right?! (hypothetically speaking)


I´m sure you don´t believe a 33 yo fighter would be doing it for the 1st time, right?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I´m sure you don´t believe a 33 yo fighter would be doing it for the 1st time, right?


yeah... i like to believe so.
But i'll ask you: i hope you don't believe he might be the only fighter to take PEDs also, right?
PEDs = BAD for any sport!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

gwabblesore said:


> Who stands a better chance against Silva at MW than Sonnen does?


Dunno about better... but Okami already beat Silva once (although by DQ ) and Vitor would be the first high tier striker Silva has ever fought. Silva already proved twice that he can deal with high caliber wrestlers by subbing both Hendo and Sonnen, so I don't mind seeing him FINALLY face a high tier striker like Vitor who doesn't only have better boxing than Silva but also faster hands.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> yeah... i like to believe so.
> *But i'll ask you: i hope you don't believe he might be the only fighter to take PEDs also, right?*
> PEDs = BAD for any sport!


No, but that doesn´t make it less worse than it is! Or more acceptable...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AmdM said:


> No, but that doesn´t make it less worse than it is! Or more acceptable...


Agreed


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

meh, somehow I don't care anymore. Sure, it's not good that athletes do it, but Chael isn't the only one, so I'm not going to become a less of a fan to the sport, because of that, or him if he can still entertain me both inside the octagon and outside it.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

UNFKNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its because of people like him that the world is in the state its in!

How can he look in the mirror, let alone go on television. He cheats so he can win the fight in one of the most boring ways possible. trying to stifle a real fighter, while badmouthing him every way possible



and to think i actually felt abit sorry for him, tosser. sucked in


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay I think people are missing the point that Chael said this before he was tested, correct? This is not an admission of guilt after the announcement on Saturday. I'm still more than interested to hear Chael make an actual statement about this because the CSAC looks to have their heads up their asses on this one (Announcing he had a failed drug test but not saying it was a PED, letting everyone scream ROIDS! before coming out with a half assed statement and NEVER releasing the drug he tested for...) This is looking worse and worse for Chael but give the man a chance to make his own statement, honestly.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JWP said:


> UNFKNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its because of people like him that the world is in the state its in!
> 
> ...


Is that what you call stifling? It looked like a beating to me.

Sonnen took the drugs for an illness. He's completely innocent. See... I can make narrow-minded speculative statements too.

But seriously, in my OPINION, theres no way he took those drugs as performance enhancers. No way. There's a big difference between deliberately taking performance enhancers and taking shit for an illness. At least morally there is. 

Say Sonnen was ill. He knew he could take the drugs and go through with the fight, or not take them and not be fit? Maybe he decided to fight anyway and go through with his promise to beat up Silva for 25 minutes. ( or at least try to ) Knowing full well there's a chance he'll get banned.

We can speculate all day. My point is, there are 100 possible explanations that make Sonnen out to be a lying dog. By the same token, there are 100 explanations that are far less sinister. Till we know the full truth, I'm not going to pass judgement on Sonnen the man. As a fighter, he deserves a ban. He'll get one no doubt. But I wont crucify him. No way. He has been the source of much entertaining.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Is that what you call stifling? It looked like a beating to me.
> 
> Sonnen took the drugs for an illness. He's completely innocent. See... I can make narrow-minded speculative statements too.
> 
> ...



yes ill give you that one. i was quite taken aback by the story and didnt give it due thought.

it was an emotional response not a thoughtful one hehe


im going to copy this tho and paste it if it turns out he is a dog lol



im also down on wrestlers atm, but ill admit he was keeping busier than the ones that im not a big fan of... maynard, koscheck, fitch


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Okay I think people are missing the point that Chael said this before he was tested, correct? This is not an admission of guilt after the announcement on Saturday. I'm still more than interested to hear Chael make an actual statement about this because the CSAC looks to have their heads up their asses on this one (Announcing he had a failed drug test but not saying it was a PED, letting everyone scream ROIDS! before coming out with a half assed statement and NEVER releasing the drug he tested for...) This is looking worse and worse for Chael but give the man a chance to make his own statement, honestly.



Yep I'm still going to wait this one out. For all we know he could have failed for a decongestant or something stupid, then I'm going to ask all those people who were screaming CHEATER! to tell me how thats a PED or steroid. Lets just let this one play itself out


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:sarcastic12: Cheal couldnt even beat Silva with steriods...silva even had a broken rib on top of that.



gwabblesore said:


> Who stands a better chance against Silva at MW than Sonnen does?


Belfort has a good chance early if he lands a solid shot.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Like some people, I am going to wait this one out.


For all we know he's so pumped full of shit he's running around punching babies in a fit of roid rage, ot he simply stated he's on some decongestant and hopes he doesn't get snapped for it "lol". Plus anything in between.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am 100% convinced that it was a performance enhancers! He knew that in order to beat Silva he had to go 25 long minutes with constantly grinding on him with punches every second.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

High testosterone? hmmmmm..... that fully explains all the crazy gum flapping he's been doing. Kicking Brock's butt. 
When he gets off the testosterone he's gonna wake up in the morning with a heck of a hangover, thinking, what the heck have I been doing the past several months.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just found this article from a statement Dana White has made on the subject, looks like he is going to stand with Sonnen on this one and just let the commission handle the punishment.

http://www.ifight365.com/2010/09/dana-white-talks-steroids/

"UFC president Dana White must not be enjoying the last few days, what with UFC middleweight number one contender Chael Sonnen testing positive for banned PED(s). White can’t be happy with the potential loss of what would have been one of the biggest bouts of 2011, and one which could have set the stage for several other large bouts, but while he didn’t address the Sonnen situation directly he did recently discuss his thoughts on the UFC also fining the fighters who test positive. Here’s the blurb via Yahoo Sports! Kevin Iole:

“What else do I do?. We’ve spent millions of dollars – literally, millions of dollars – to try to get this thing regulated so they can be tested by the government. Do you know how much it costs us to put on that fighter seminar every year? Let me tell you, we’re bringing guys in from all over the world. We have guys from England, Germany, Croatia, Australia, Korea. We have 350 guys under contract and they’re coming from all over the world. It costs us a (expletive) ton, but we do it because it’s important. When one of them fails a test, the government is going to fine them and suspend them and tell them they can’t make a living for a year. So should I come in after they’ve already lost the ability to make a living for a year and been fined all this money and, in the worst economic disaster in the history of the world, fine them another huge amount and take away their ability to make a living even longer?”

White makes a lot of sense, as the fighter is already losing a ton of money and most have major expenses and few have second jobs. Fighters don’t make nearly as much as some professional sports and so hitting them in their pocket book again wouldn’t be exactly the most “human” thing to do. Still, we’ll wait to see what the fallout is regarding the Chael Sonnen mess."


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly, they probably aren´t that concern about 1 year layoff, they get that sometimes with injuries anyway.
I´m thinking a 3 years ban (2 years minimum after appeal) would make these cheaters think twice before going the easy way!
Anyway, i ´don´t think Dana/UFC should fine the fighters, they don´t make that much, except for the big names, but a cut would be well deserved.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How would it get lost? I think it would only provide direction to a thread dedicated entirely to this issue. We don't really need a second. And I might have taken it seriously and responded had you not followed it up with a juvenile 'WAR SILVA' post. I think I'll just stick to the other thread, thanks. This one reeked of bias from the get-go. You're already putting the man on the cross, so what is there to discuss?


Nobody is going to read 20 pages of people talking about chael sonnen's failed drug test just so they can find this new information. This is a completely new topic because apparently he admitted using them. You're so touchy man, it's one legitimately new topic on a forum about one of the biggest MMA stories of the year...


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

what i dont understand is how the csac let him fight even after he told them in the pre fight testing that he was taking a PED, this whole situation is very wierd but id expect nothing less since it involves chael


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I'm here to set the record straight....Dunno what he took but can sort through BS..*



footodors said:


> "...admitted to taking a banned substance while being tested"
> What does that mean? While peeing in the cup, he admitted it?


Not sure, think he declared it prior to the test....




Canadian Psycho said:


> How would it get lost? I think it would only provide direction to a thread dedicated entirely to this issue. We don't really need a second. And I might have taken it seriously and responded had you not followed it up with a juvenile 'WAR SILVA' post. I think I'll just stick to the other thread, thanks. This one reeked of bias from the get-go. You're already putting the man on the cross, so what is there to discuss?


very easily it happens often when threads are merged, and unless your following it the whole time it can be hard to locate where you left off...



rabakill said:


> *I just don't get the pure glee of some of the haters here. I thought we were supposed to be fight fans, some of you take this stuff way too personally.* I am extremely disappointed that the MW division goes back to the way it was a year ago, is Silva good? Obviously. Is it fun to watch him fight guys like Maia or Leites? God no. Sonnen shouldn't have cheated, but damn I do no want to see the Marquardt rematch. Be careful what you wish for, enjoy people booing the main event because I am not paying for any more Silva fights unless he's fighting a wrestler.* This forum is moving away from fight fans and leaning towards pure fanboyism/nuthugging.*


Your a nuthugger yourself from time to time......we all are, and to act like people are over reacting.....read the thread dude there are people that spent in upwards of $1000 to see the fight and get a hotel, more over as fight fans we want to see the best performances possible.......BUT NOT FROM CHEATERS.....your confusing dissapointment with haters......MAJOR difference...



rabakill said:


> This is what I mean, how in the hell can you be happy? This makes Anderson Silva look worse by association, it makes the MW division worse and it hurts the UFC ppv's altogether. Are you crazy or does your love of Anderson Silva really supercede any respect for mma or the UFC?


Does your love for Chael make you defend a guilty guy till he literally comes to your house and says...." hey rab...I took them to cheat".....get real dude. This in no way makes Anderson look bad.....the way your trying to spin shit on here is annoying.....you need to go work for Fox news.....This is a knock to the sport, the same knock as Stephan Bonnar and the other like 15 dudes from the UFC hat have tested positive.....look at that thread!!



DantheJu said:


> PSSSSTTTTTT.....
> 
> You are mad at the wrong people! NSAC has 0 to do with any of this!
> 
> The fight happened in California!


LMAO...totally correct!!!



HexRei said:


> He obviously just mistyped, the rest of his post is still relevant.


So know you can read minds too???



caveman said:


> Chale is loud mouth nobody...


Pretty much, funny how quiet he is now....actually a buddy that has done basically all types of roids explained to me that you feel a sense of invinsibility......hell the dude said he would throw his boot at Brock and it better be polished when Brock returns it.....Seriously???



UFC_OWNS said:


> well all you guys can shit on chael as much as you want but that shows you are a crap fan for taking pleasure in a talented fighters bad mistake, with that said ill be snoring if okami vs. a.silva i just hope now dana gets hector after his next bellator fight


He is being shit on for talking an enourmous amout of shit and what he delivered was a beating spearheaded with a performance enhancing drug....seriously dude get a clue or go home!!! Some people look through goggles....I think you are one of them!!!!



AmdM said:


> I´m sure you don´t believe a 33 yo fighter would be doing it for the 1st time, right?


Right...Agreed



Limba said:


> yeah... i like to believe so.
> But i'll ask you: i hope you don't believe he might be the only fighter to take PEDs also, right?
> PEDs = BAD for any sport!


There is a thread that lists them all in the "new posts"....certainly he isn't....



soojooko said:


> Is that what you call stifling? It looked like a beating to me.
> 
> Sonnen took the drugs for an illness. He's completely innocent. See... I can make narrow-minded speculative statements too.
> 
> ...


I agree with your closing paragraph but the bold is pure speculation on your part.....if it was to prove the point then I get it, but it came accross as your opinion..

Finally, everyone here has there opinions and the reality is that Chael made a mistake....PERIOD Now he must face the consequences, one thing I wonder? Why be so upset at the near win or devestating loss when you announce you took shit prior to the fight.....seems like just a mater of time before it surfaced win or loss....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I agree with your closing paragraph but the bold is pure speculation on your part.....if it was to prove the point then I get it, but it came accross as your opinion...:thumbsup:


Completely to prove a point. I'm confident I could write at least 100 different speculative "scenarios". The fact that so many possible scenarios exist, each of which could paint him anything from an innocent-virgin-boy to a douche on the scale of Jupiter. The way he is being executed by many is amazing. The dude gave us so much to talk, argue and laugh about. I'm willing to cut him some slack and assume the best till evidence shows me other wise. I cant believe Sonnen is a cheat. I just cant. Blind maybe...


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

suffersystem said:


> Like some people, I am going to wait this one out.
> 
> For all we know he's so pumped full of shit he's running around punching babies in a fit of roid rage, ot he simply stated he's on some decongestant and hopes he doesn't get snapped for it "lol". Plus anything in between.


What sort of acute state requires hormone replacement of androgens - NONE. 

There isn't any 'in between.' There are medical standards to treat conditions and acute illness. Non-androgen steroids don't get prescribed unless you have a long standing pulmonary condition or want to get pregnant or certain carcinoma, they aren't nasal decongestants - at worst the PED would of been an ephedrine + expectorant.. with big warning label on it (for the ephedrine), which would require a prescription and a patient history from his physician.

Dude was on androgens, 17-carbon man steroids, probably extracted from bovine, hog, rat or cadaver human adrenal glands - Testosterone or Dihydroxytestorone (the steroids that make you a man) - like athletes from pitchers to fighters use to get an edge in their sport. Tests are for 17-OCHS, metabolites of those androgens. Hope that sends a message to Vitor or the rest of the guys that have done or do this crap.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nothing makes sense is the NSAC losing its collective minds? I don't understand they say the sent Sonnen a letter Friday and then announce it on Saturday and comment he has yet to respond (no shit he probably read about it before he received anything) then they say he failed due to natural testosterone then they said it wasn't natural. Now they are saying Sonnen told them ahead of time he took something he shouldn't have. I just don't understand what the hell is going on with them, why don't they all quit talking to the media figure there shit out and then give a press release instead of amateur hour the way this has been handled.


Hear hear! raise02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> :sarcastic12: Cheal couldnt even beat Silva with steriods...silva even had a broken rib on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Belfort has a good chance early if he lands a solid shot.


No Belfort really doesn't Belfort's striking is highly overrated he comes in straight ahead hard and fast his actual movement is not that good but he has largely been effective because of his natural seed advantage over virtually everybody.Silva is very lanky and has excellent timing so he will keep Vito away or knock him out trying, Vitor gets inside Silva will just clinch up considering that really the clinch has never been Vitor's friend. I really think Vitor's is Silva's smallest threat of any of the possible contenders.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I respect everyones opinion but its pretty obvious Sonnen is a lowlife cheater. I mean the guy has NEVER been this quiet on any issue ever. Why all of a sudden, he goes into hiding? He is guilty and must be severely punished.

I say 1 year suspension by the commision and an additional 1 year suspension from the UFC to be served consecutively.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vilify said:


> I respect everyones opinion but its pretty obvious Sonnen is a lowlife cheater. I mean the guy has NEVER been this quiet on any issue ever. Why all of a sudden, he goes into hiding? He is guilty and must be severely punished.
> 
> I say 1 year suspension by the commision and an additional 1 year suspension from the UFC to be served consecutively.


Because he is busy planning his appeal. His manager has already released a statement saying that Sonnen is appealing and will be making an announcement soon.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

vilify said:


> I respect everyones opinion but its pretty obvious Sonnen is a lowlife cheater. I mean the guy has NEVER been this quiet on any issue ever. Why all of a sudden, he goes into hiding? He is guilty and must be severely punished.
> 
> I say 1 year suspension by the commision and an additional 1 year suspension from the UFC to be served consecutively.


so you want a special case for sonnen? he will get the same exact punishment as everyone before him has who popped. you cant change the rules just cuz you dont like the guy.

and sherk got a title shot after serving his suspension so dont think it to far fetched that sonnen wont get one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> What sort of acute state requires hormone replacement of androgens - NONE.
> 
> There isn't any 'in between.' There are medical standards to treat conditions and acute illness. Non-androgen steroids don't get prescribed unless you have a long standing pulmonary condition or want to get pregnant or certain carcinoma, they aren't nasal decongestants - at worst the PED would of been an ephedrine + expectorant.. with big warning label on it (for the ephedrine), which would require a prescription and a patient history from his physician.
> 
> Dude was on androgens, 17-carbon man steroids, probably extracted from bovine, hog, rat or cadaver human adrenal glands - Testosterone or Dihydroxytestorone (the steroids that make you a man) - like athletes from pitchers to fighters use to get an edge in their sport. Tests are for 17-OCHS, metabolites of those androgens. Hope that sends a message to Vitor or the rest of the guys that have done or do this crap.


Uhh... Source? I just saw you list a **** ton of drugs I've read absolutely NOTHING about in any of the statements so far.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> I respect everyones opinion but its pretty obvious Sonnen is a lowlife cheater. I mean the guy has NEVER been this quiet on any issue ever. Why all of a sudden, he goes into hiding? He is guilty and must be severely punished.
> 
> I say 1 year suspension by the commision and an additional 1 year suspension from the UFC to be served consecutively.





Toxic said:


> Because he is busy planning his appeal. His manager has already released a statement saying that Sonnen is appealing and will be making an announcement soon.


 
I think your both right......I mean Villy has a point Chael has always been super outspoken, to Villy's point Chael should release something if he plans on appealing it which he does then say that.....

Same time this is one of those situations where you get one shot to try and undo the damage so toxic is correct too....

Bottom line.......DON'T DO PED'S AND OPEN YOUR BIG MOUTH CHAEL....



@ Tra.....you jacked my post up meng...I had to fix the font and get rid of that veranda crap!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Because he is busy planning his appeal. His manager has already released a statement saying that Sonnen is appealing and will be making an announcement soon.


Bingo!



> "It is our policy not to comment on pending actions by the Athletic Commission. Chael is consulting with his legal advisors and physicians and will have a statement in the near future. Chael will file an appeal with the CSAC and looks forward to working with the Commission to resolve this matter."


 - Chael's Manager, Mike Roberts, giving an interview for mmafighting.com.

He also stated:


> Sonnen will break his silence on the matter in the coming days.


I hope so. 

link: http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/09/21/chael-sonnen-to-appeal-positive-drug-test/


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Chael Sonnen has been suspended one-year and fined $2,500 by the California State Athletic Commission after testing positive for high testosterone levels following his loss to middleweight champ Anderson Silva at UFC 117 on Aug. 7.
> 
> News of Sonnen’s failed drug test first broke on Sunday.
> 
> ...


because he's a cheater.. and sucks as a figher.. and needs PEDs to overcome his lack of skill .. 
all he has is a big mouth.. and now we all know where he gets his big mouth .. lol

Sonnen = hung like a gerbil from excessive PED use ..


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

RudeBoySes said:


> because he's a cheater.. and sucks as a figher.. and needs PEDs to overcome his lack of skill ..
> all he has is a big mouth.. and now we all know where he gets his big mouth .. lol
> 
> Sonnen = hung like a gerbil from excessive PED use ..


Your whole response was ummm yeh but i just wanted to point out steroids shrink your testicles not your johnson.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> because he's a cheater.. and sucks as a figher.. and needs PEDs to overcome his lack of skill ..
> all he has is a big mouth.. and now we all know where he gets his big mouth .. lol
> 
> Sonnen = hung like a gerbil from excessive PED use ..


Lol. Ped's make you one of the highest skilled wrestlers in the ufc now? Damn, I guess I'm going to get on that and be the next one to fight Silva.

Anyhow... I am extremely disappointed this division is going back to shit. Vitor plays too well into Silvas style. It will be another highlight ko for all the Silva fan boys to brag about. I want to see a fight. Sonnen is the only man in that division to bring the fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> No Belfort really doesn't Belfort's striking is highly overrated he comes in straight ahead hard and fast his actual movement is not that good but he has largely been effective because of his natural seed advantage over virtually everybody.Silva is very lanky and has excellent timing so he will keep Vito away or knock him out trying, Vitor gets inside Silva will just clinch up considering that really the clinch has never been Vitor's friend. I really think Vitor's is Silva's smallest threat of any of the possible contenders.


Well at this point speed is what could get to Silva...his reactions seem to be fading of late. Maia and Sonnen caught him with shots pretty easy.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

People are not giving Vitor the credit he deserves. He´s the only fighter in the MW div that has the tools to face Silva both in the stand up (fast hands, good boxe, great power? as well as on the ground (Gracie BJJ black Belt).
I think that Vitor he´s a very interesting match up for Silva and i would really love to see that fight.
I don´t believe Vitor will take the w against Okami though,
so unfortunately i don´t really see the fight happening unless Dana gives him a title shot Couture/Lesnar style!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lol. Ped's make you one of the highest skilled wrestlers in the ufc now? Damn, I guess I'm going to get on that and be the next one to fight Silva.
> 
> Anyhow... I am extremely disappointed this division is going back to shit. Vitor plays too well into Silvas style. It will be another highlight ko for all the Silva fan boys to brag about. I want to see a fight. Sonnen is the only man in that division to bring the fight.


what was Sonnen doing that was so highly technical during his fight against Silva? it was his aggressiveness and stamina.. that's it..

and now we all know where he got it from .. 

Cheater.. period..

*F.Y.I*
2 losses and 3 UFC wins = "highest skilled wrestler"?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

RudeBoySes said:


> what was Sonnen doing that was so highly technical during his fight against Silva? it was his aggressiveness and stamina.. that's it..
> 
> and now we all know where he got it from ..
> 
> ...


Uh did you not watch the fight with Okami? Okami is well known for being a powerful wrestler with great control...and Sonnen absolutely dominated him and made it look easy. 

Sonnen is a class A wrestler. He just happens to have two major holes in his game that make him look like trash. Sub defense and striking. Although for a guy who supposedly has no striking, hes the first one to drop Silva via strikes, twice.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

RudeBoySes said:


> what was Sonnen doing that was so highly technical during his fight against Silva? it was his aggressiveness and stamina.. that's it..
> 
> and now we all know where he got it from ..
> 
> ...


Do we have proof that he was on PEDs during the Okami and Marquardt fights?

All you have to do is watch one of his fights to see what a high level wrestler he is.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Your a nuthugger yourself from time to time......we all are, and to act like people are over reacting.....read the thread dude there are people that spent in upwards of $1000 to see the fight and get a hotel, more over as fight fans we want to see the best performances possible.......BUT NOT FROM CHEATERS.....your confusing dissapointment with haters......MAJOR difference...
> 
> 
> Does your love for Chael make you defend a guilty guy till he literally comes to your house and says...." hey rab...I took them to cheat".....get real dude. This in no way makes Anderson look bad.....the way your trying to spin shit on here is annoying.....you need to go work for Fox news.....This is a knock to the sport, the same knock as Stephan Bonnar and the other like 15 dudes from the UFC hat have tested positive.....look at that thread!!




LOL, when the insanity of posters gets out of control. I'm a Chael nuthugger now huh? When I have stated multiple times that I think he is a raging douchebag and that I wouldn't want to spend 5 minutes around him. I'm not defending Chael nor did I ever, but way to make giant assumptions with zero basis in reality. Seriously buddy, spin shit? are you freaking kidding me? 

how does, now the MW division is screwed = Chael didn't take PED's? Where do you come up with this stuff. It makes Anderson Silva look bad in the same way that it makes the UFC look bad, competing with cheaters even though you don't cheat still associates you with cheaters, which obviously sucks. Get a reality check, learn how to comprehend a sentance, then you can post. Sometimes it's like a bunch of schizophrenics dominate this forum. I never said anything about overreacting either, it has to do with people being happy that Chael is a cheater, the biggest challenge for Anderson Silva was from a guy cheating, great, that will sell ppv's and help the sport grow in the future. That's my point entirely and where you come up with your interpretations stems from pure hatred for anyone who doesn't cry out in joy for the savior Anderson Silva.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Man this thread makes me want to gag. I think he cheated but had the integrity to admit it. He did the very same things he condems others for doing. Sonnen is a hypocrite, this is NOT news. 

Some of you act so stupid and ignorant that you are a bigger disgrace to the sport (in my opinion) than a PED using hypocrite. He may be fallible, but unlike most of you he still has accomplishedments you couldn't possibly achieve.

I'm not defending Sonnen specifically either. I just loathe the Internet community that rejoices in watching the failures of others in any fashion. At some point as you sit and reflect on this I hope you think "Man, Sonnen's failures are still more accomplished than my own successes."

I then hope you act with the same integrity you expect out of athletes...


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

UFC on VHS said:


> This sucks I was hoping it was a mistake or something and he wouldn't be suspended......oh well.


Don't crucify the guy...PEDs are common in MMA, and their testing methods are really predictable and easy to beat for someone with half a brain; he's just dumb and got caught...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> Don't crucify the guy...PEDs are common in MMA, and their testing methods are really predictable and easy to beat for someone with half a brain; he's just dumb and got caught...


Ha, Dana has always said that you'd have to be a moron to take steroids while in the UFC.

What he means is that the drug testing policy in the UFC is so friggin' easy to beat that you'd have to be a moron to get caught and therefore be revealed as a steroid user.

Chael is that moron.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

For everyone who says Chael has been hiding he is going on MMAlive on Thursday to discuss it so I wouldn't call that hiding he is going on one of the few relatively main stream MMA shows which is more likely to be seen by more people and legitimate news outlets than giving a statement to some mma news site.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> For everyone who says Chael has been hiding he is going on MMAlive on Thursday to discuss it so I wouldn't call that hiding he is going on one of the few relatively main stream MMA shows which is more likely to be seen by more people and legitimate news outlets than giving a statement to some mma news site.


I was wondering if he was going to do that. I wonder if he'll be in studio. Definitely be tuning in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> For everyone who says Chael has been hiding he is going on MMAlive on Thursday to discuss it so I wouldn't call that hiding he is going on one of the few relatively main stream MMA shows which is more likely to be seen by more people and legitimate news outlets than giving a statement to some mma news site.


thought about it..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> what was Sonnen doing that was so highly technical during his fight against Silva? it was his aggressiveness and stamina.. that's it..
> 
> and now we all know where he got it from ..
> 
> ...


So ignorant.

You think anyone can take ped's and then take Silva down at will? You obviously know just about nothing when it comes to wrestling. Shots that look extremely easy are actually very technical and timed to perfection. All the aggressiveness and stamina in the world won't make you a world class wrestler... Which he is. Watch his last fights where he tested clean and see how effective his wrestling is... Not that you will understand anyways.

And then you use his ufc record to claim that he's not one of the highest skilled wrestlers in the ufc? Lawl. Because of course your wrestling ability in itself should reflect your ufc record. /sarcasm


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> For everyone who says Chael has been hiding he is going on MMAlive on Thursday to discuss it so I wouldn't call that hiding he is going on one of the few relatively main stream MMA shows which is more likely to be seen by more people and legitimate news outlets than giving a statement to some mma news site.


nice i like watching mmalive ever week, chael i suppose will set the record straight


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

This is just sad. I was on the Sonnen bandwagon for about a week and then I realized the guy is just nuts and started rooting for Silva. 

And I'm still not exactly a Silva fan, although I liked his display of heart against Sonnen. He's kind of the Manny Ramirez of MMA, he's got great talent but sometimes loses focus and acts like a kid.

Anyway, here's hoping that Okami and Belfort can bring out the best in Anderson.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

He should still release a statement. he's a professional fighter and should conduct himself as such. I have no interest in watching him cry on live TV and telling us how hard his life is. Release a damn statement and STFU!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Based on the level of discussion Sonnen still generates, he's got to find some way of remaining able to market himself: a WWE stint during his suspension?

His schtick has absolutely mesmerized MMA nerdboy fandom like few fighters before. Only Lesnar generates this much hatred. And I don't think the hate/interest/nuthugging ever reached this level of fanaticism.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> His schtick has absolutely mesmerized MMA nerdboy fandom like few fighters before. Only Lesnar generates this much hatred. And I don't think the hate/interest/nuthugging ever reached this level of fanaticism.


I think the Penn/GSP greasing incident outdid this one. Here it's about 50% sane people 50% schizos, with the Penn thing the loonies really came out of the woodwarks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> For everyone who says Chael has been hiding he is going on MMAlive on Thursday to discuss it so I wouldn't call that hiding he is going on one of the few relatively main stream MMA shows which is more likely to be seen by more people and legitimate news outlets than giving a statement to some mma news site.


I believe people mean like....right away not several days after. I understand formulating an explanation, but Chael hasnt been quiet for the last year and is perfectly capable of getting any statement out there alot sooner than going on MMA live....reality is when you talk as much as he has and does, you dont go mute when you are reported positive for a banned substance......not when your Chael Sonnen, unless of course you need time to think up some bullshit.....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I believe people mean like....right away not several days after. I understand formulating an explanation, but Chael hasnt been quiet for the last year and is perfectly capable of getting any statement out there alot sooner than going on MMA live....reality is when you talk as much as he has and does, you dont go mute when you are reported positive for a banned substance......not when your Chael Sonnen, unless of course you need time to think up some bullshit.....


He flows bullshit off the top of his head all the time... Which I find very entertaining. He's being quite for legal reasons.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

vilify said:


> He should still release a statement. he's a professional fighter and should conduct himself as such. I have no interest in watching him cry on live TV and telling us how hard his life is. Release a damn statement and STFU!



You are certainly entitled to your opinion but if it is true Sonnen disclosed his usage of PED's or testerone during testing I suspect he will claim a medical reason which doesn't translate well in a 30 sound byte.

Statements, for all intents and purposes, are essentially worthless.

It's also unlikely Sonnen is going to "cry about how hard his life" is on live tv. 

In fact my guess is it will be the opposite. There will be no crying and no whining. After dominating Silva for 4-1/2 rounds and then getting submitted Sonnen simply said "I came in 2nd and the best man won".

Sonnen's smack talk might turn some people off; but he is one of the most upfront and honest fighters in the business.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

What a ***! Cheal is now FAIL!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He flows bullshit off the top of his head all the time... Which I find very entertaining. He's being quite for legal reasons.


Bullshit...he doesnt care about the law in the sense that he wouldnt speak out and if he were totally innocent he wouldnt care the law would be on his side...:thumbsup: 

EDIT: I pheel the need to point out that i still totally love you dude!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well now that the cat is out of the bag, I really wonder how much of an advantage PEDs are. His endurance level seemed pretty good, but who knows. 

You know you got skills when you beat someone who has an unfair advantage.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

There are lots of creative ways to bring about an elevated testosterone level - and some are not so obvious or easily detected.

One is to use, believe it or not, certain narcotics like hydrocodone and oxycodone, which cause the testosterone level to drop while you're "high" on them, but after the "high" wears off, a "rebound" effect occurs, and the testosterone level can actually, for a brief period, climb higher than what it was before you took it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, he handled it better than Sherk did. (Still denying it)




Machida Karate said:


> What a ***! Cheal is now FAIL!


Wow. Blatant spelling error, AND hate against an entire group of people in only 24 characters.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SJ said:


> Well, he handled it better than Sherk did. (Still denying it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nailed...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheOldAssassin said:


> There are lots of creative ways to bring about an elevated testosterone level - and some are not so obvious or easily detected.
> 
> One is to use, believe it or not, certain narcotics like hydrocodone and oxycodone, which cause the testosterone level to drop while you're "high" on them, but after the "high" wears off, a "rebound" effect occurs, and the testosterone level can actually, for a brief period, climb higher than what it was before you took it.


How high are we talking about though? I believe the current requirement is 4 times the average T level for a human male. At that level or above you don't have to actually test positive for any substance, it's just assumed you are on something.


On to another point, I'm pissed that Sonnen isn't saying anything about this. He's all talk all the time, hurling accusations and insults in every direction, now that things aren't going well for him, he's a hermit that can't even be bothered to show up for his scheduled interview.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok I wasn't going to respond to this because I dislike the guy (which I have met in person at the expo and the dude is a prick) but what if he would have won the fight and this came out how would ppl look at Anderson Silva then!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

YOUgotTKO said:


> Ok I wasn't going to respond to this because I dislike the guy (which I have met in person at the expo and the dude is a prick) but what if he would have won the fight and this came out how would ppl look at Anderson Silva then!!


Hell i would start taking some of what chael was taking then do some kimbo slice youtube videos, then talk some mad shit until dand hires me then whoop some ass in the ufc. What Chael did was impressive if he was clean but since he is dirty as hell it does not matter. Who is Chael sonnen?


----------

